# stripped oil pan bolt



## Macarchie (Apr 12, 2021)

I have a 15 year old BX23 (bought it new in 2005). When I changed the oil, it looks like the oil pan drain plug is stripped. It doesn't want to tighten up properly. After all these years, I've been careful to not over torque the plug, but either it eventually gave out or I over did it this time. I know that the bolt threads should fail before the pan threads, but it looks like they're both damaged. Since cutting new threads into the old oil pan will leave shavings in the pan, it looks like I will need to remove the oil pan and either cut new threads or replace it. Can the oil pan be removed without lifting the engine out of the tractor? There's a structural support that passes under the engine and it doesn't appear that the oil pan can be removed after removing the bolts.

As a side question -- does anybody know the size and thread count of the oil pan drain plug for the BX23?

Any advice / help would be greatly appreciated.

- Jimmy


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Macarchie,

I would check with your Kubota dealer, to see what solutions they may have. They may have a slightly oversized plug that will use the old threads remaining in the pan. If nothing, try an auto parts shop.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

They sell self tapping oil pan bolts, which I assume would work but haven’t tried em.

I’ve also seen a fella weld on a new nut to bottom of pan but he knew what he was doing as I would be too skeered.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Is the oil pan made of steel or aluminum? If steel, you may be able to "chase" the threads with the proper size tap and straighten them out. The threads will not be as strong as they were before but they would hold the plug okay. Get a new plug. Take the old one with you to match up with the new one. If the pan is aluminum, you will need to drill out the old threads and either install a helicoil or re-thread to the next larger size. Both operations will generate chips, so you will need to remove the oil pan. Don't forget to buy a new oil pan gasket.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Far as I know, you cannot remove the pan without dropping the front propeller shaft. Not a big deal really. At least on my Kubota's the front prop shaft is 2 piece with a splined coupler secured with a roll pin. You drive the pin out, slide the coupler forward and remove the shaft. In fact, I'd replace the coupler as it's a wear item and its' inexpensive. The shield over the shaft is also 2 piece secured with a bolt. remove the bolt and slide the cover back.

Far as the pan is concerned, don't know if you have a stamped steel pan or an aluminum pan but your dealer will have a repair plug for either.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

What would be wrong with greasing the tap liberally and retapping with a suitable helicoil tap, stronger than the original thread and bringing the thread size back to standard, run the tap in and out and clean and regrease, do this a couple of times and use your drained oil to flush out the pan, if you are patient with retapping, you most likely will not have to flush.


----------



## Macarchie (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks for all the quick replies... I'll plan to stop by the dealer this afternoon to see what they suggest. Hopefully, they have seen this problem before and have a quick and easy fix.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

FredM said:


> What would be wrong with greasing the tap liberally and retapping with a suitable helicoil tap, stronger than the original thread and bringing the thread size back to standard, run the tap in and out and clean and regrease, do this a couple of times and use your drained oil to flush out the pan, if you are patient with retapping, you most likely will not have to flush.


Probably nothing actually. because you are tapping vertically, the swarf will fall downward (thanks to gravity) anyway.


----------



## Macarchie (Apr 12, 2021)

Update for all those that commented... Unfortunately, I didn't have time to stop by the dealer the other day. Later, I examined the threads and saw that only the threads at the bottom of the plug appeared to be damaged so I put an O-ring on the plug and inserted it . I used the tractor most of the day today with no problems. I'll keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't leak. Maybe next winter (when I don't use the tractor as much) I'll get around to dropping the pan and fixing it right.


----------

